# Traditional architecture in Algeria



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

*۞Different Moorish architectures of algerian heritage buildings۞*


*IN MOSTAGANEM (source ezenati.free.fr)*









*IN MEDEA *










*CASBAH (algiers)*
















*IN MEDEA* (source: intasko flickr)








*IN SIDI-BEL ABBES *









*IN TLEMCEN (Mansourah tower) *









*IN TINDOUF source: (panoramio) *










*IN MILIANA Dar Al Amir *

source: milianaville.com
























* MILIANA (ZAOUIA SID AHMED BENYOUSSEF) *










ZAOUIA before renovation 


















*IN TLEMCEN*










*Zaouia Sidi maarouf ORAN source: VITAMINEDZ.com*


















*Zaouia Sidi El Djoudi SETIF source: VITAMINEDZ.com*









*IN ORAN (Source: vitaminedz.com)*


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)




----------

